# How do I get pandora to play with mylink?



## bstoneaz79 (Jun 28, 2015)

I'm assuming you already have your bluetooth linked from your phone to the MyLink? If so, when I linked mine it took a minute or two but the Pandora icon eventually turned active. If it is linked and not turning active I don't know.

If your bluetooth isn't linked you'll need to do that.


----------



## My2013RS (Jun 27, 2015)

I did link it yesterday but now that you mention it I will double check because I also linked another phone not sure if that matters so i'll turn off the bluetooth on the second phone and see if that helps.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

My2013RS said:


> I did link it yesterday but now that you mention it I will double check because I also linked another phone not sure if that matters so i'll turn off the bluetooth on the second phone and see if that helps.


IOW, MyLink can only pair with one phone at a time - even though it can have multiple phones in it's memory. If you added a second phone, then either make sure your primary phone has priority or the other phone is out of Bluetooth range.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

My2013RS said:


> I have the pandora app on my phone and the pandora app on mylink screen is grayed out.
> It will play through the car speakers through the aux port but shouldn't I not have to use the aux port to play pandora since it is on mylink? What steps am I missing?
> Any help would be appreciated Thanks


Hello My2013RS,

It looks like you've got some good advice going from the members on the forum! If I could chime in, try reaching out to our infotainment customer support group at 855-478-7767. They may be able to shed some light on this situation. Feel free to send us a private message with your VIN, contact information, mileage, and preferred dealership, should you need additional assistance after speaking with them.

Best,

Jasmine F
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

